# Rocky Patel at Centro Cigars in Lawrence,Ks Tonight!!!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Rocky Patel will be at Centro Cigars in Lawrence, Ks on March 20th from 4pm till 7pm. Come meet the man & enjoy yourself


----------

